# Mossad Recovers Spy's Watch After 53 years



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting watch related story regarding the recovery of a watch belonging to Eli Cohen a spy executed by Syria in 1965 and who became a national hero. Not strictly a military watch but one with a strong military connection.

Apparently The Mossad had been hunting for his body for 14 years with the intention of bringing it back to Israel but were also seeking his personal belongings. A few weeks ago they received intelligence that the watch was going to be sold and the watch was recovered, it was not divulged how they recovered it or where the watch was. The watch is an Eterna-Matic Centenaire 61 and The Mossad apparently found documents showing the watch was purchased in Switzerland by Cohen using his fictitious Arab identity of wealthy businessman. It has since been returned to his family.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting how Mossad went to the trouble to track down the history of the watch in order to correctly attribute it to him cant imagine that being an easy task do you have a link to the story?

On a slightly side issue did Eterna not supply the Israeli army with dive watches once upon a time?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@ZenArcade it was reported in Israeli media and the New York Times

The IDF bought Eterna Super KonTiki watches in the early 1970's


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Interesting post.. I do love that KonTiki - yet another watch I need to find now i've seen it!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Mossad has a very long memory, eh?


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Do love an item with a good back story. Unfortunately rather sad one though. A treasure for his family


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this story. The games time can play really are unfathomable...


----------



## The_Blues (Jul 22, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> The Mossad has a very long memory, eh?


 Think you'll find that such organisations keep very, very detailed logs. I wonder if the in the age of AI, when they will replace us all.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Mossad is a very High Tech and Interesting section of the Israeli Intelligence System and very efficient organization.

Not to many want to deal with what they do for the Country and Protection of Israel.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Interesting story. Mossad are one of the best in the world at what they do. Whether you agree with their methods is probably best not argued here as there can be vastly differing opinions.

Love that Kon Tiki, I really hate this site. It's going to cost me a fortune if I buy all the things I see that I suddenly "need" hahahahaha

Noj


----------

